# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Moedervlek verandering met sproetjes?

## vogeltje1990

Hallo,

Ik heb al sinds mijn geboorte een moedervlek op mijn bovenrug die zo groot is als ongeveer het midden van mijn bovenrug, tamelijk groot, mijn huisarts heeft me verteld dat ik het altijd goed in de gaten moet houden als er iets verander, jeukt, steekt ect.

Nu is het zo mijn moedervlek verandert constant, dus wil niet om de haverklap naar de huisarts lopen, nu is het zo, mijn moedervlek jeukt niet of steekt niet maar er zijn nu allemaal sproetjes bijgekomen zag ik laatst 1 sproetje ervan is een beetje bleek van kleur en verdikt en kriebelt soms, moet ik nu toch langs gaan? of is er niets aan de hand.

Verder ga ik nooit onder de zonnebank of zoiets dergelijks aangezien ik snel verbrand in de zon, dus daar kan het verder niet aan liggen, ook aangezien het februari is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

kan iemand me een tip geven?

alvast bedankt,

Vogeltje

----------


## monique14

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb al sinds mijn geboorte een moedervlek op mijn bovenrug die zo groot is als ongeveer het midden van mijn bovenrug, tamelijk groot, mijn huisarts heeft me verteld dat ik het altijd goed in de gaten moet houden als er iets verander, jeukt, steekt ect.
> 
> Nu is het zo mijn moedervlek verandert constant, dus wil niet om de haverklap naar de huisarts lopen, nu is het zo, mijn moedervlek jeukt niet of steekt niet maar er zijn nu allemaal sproetjes bijgekomen zag ik laatst 1 sproetje ervan is een beetje bleek van kleur en verdikt en kriebelt soms, moet ik nu toch langs gaan? of is er niets aan de hand.
> 
> Verder ga ik nooit onder de zonnebank of zoiets dergelijks aangezien ik snel verbrand in de zon, dus daar kan het verder niet aan liggen, ook aangezien het februari is 
> 
> kan iemand me een tip geven?
> ...


hoi Vogeltje,

Als ik je raad kan geven ga in ieder geval hiermee naar een huidspecialist.
Ik had een plekje op mijn voorhoofd,er kwam altijd een korstje op ik krabde het eraf en kwam voordurend terug.
De huidspecialist heeft het weggedaan.
Ik wil je niet ongerust maken maar het kon anders na een tijdje kwaadaardig worden.Ik ben blij dat ik ermee naar de huidspecialist ben gegaan.
Blijf er niet te lang mee wachten.

groetjes monique64

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Vogeltje,

Zoals Monique hierboven mij al zei, adviseer ik ook om naar de arts te gaan! Zo'n moedervlek kan van de een of andere dag zo wél kwaadaardig worden. En het is toch veel lekkerder om precies te weten wat er aan de hand is, nu blijf je maar gissen wel of niet. Je kunt beter 20x voor niets naar de arts gaan, dan niet gaan en er te laat achter komen!

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## vogeltje1990

bedankt voor de tips!, nu ben ik zeker overtuigd, ik ga gewoon even langs, wat is de moeite toch?

bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Vogeltje,

Idd! Laat je het ons even weten wanneer je geweest bent? En wat de arts erover te vertellen had?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## monique14

> bedankt voor de tips!, nu ben ik zeker overtuigd, ik ga gewoon even langs, wat is de moeite toch?
> 
> bedankt!


hey Vogeltje,


Hou ons op de hoogte he!

veel succes, groetjes monique64

----------


## dotito

@Vogeltje,als ik van u was zou ik er mee naar een Dermatoloog gaan.
Je weet maar nooit.

Beste,D

----------

